# ***** season is upon us



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

With the raccoon season closing right in on us I was just wondering when everyone plans on setting. As tempting as it is I think I'll wait until atleast November 1. I'm gonna try pre baiting this year and I think I'll get that started tomorrow.


----------



## Watersmt (Jan 28, 2011)

100 years ago E.N. Woodcock pleaded that trappers wait until their furs were prime. I have read his book several times and it is obvious how passionate he was on that subject.

It is too early. Wait until November, even mid November is better.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

With the talk of early **** being "very little value" to "you can't give them away" I'll just wait for them to plug up canine sets.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I've been waiting & watching for the seemingly usual types that come on here every year about a week before 10/15 doing they're oohing & aahing thing about they just can't wait and have to get out there on opening morning and catch me som dem yote by golly!! Interestingly, not a single word from the Nervous Nellies this year. Maybe they learned a lesson or maybe they're no longer part of the trapping fraternity!:lol:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Seldom said:


> I've been waiting & watching for the seemingly usual types that come on here every year about a week before 10/15 doing they're oohing & aahing thing about they just can't wait and have to get out there on opening morning and catch me som dem yote by golly!! Interestingly, not a single word from the Nervous Nellies this year. Maybe they learned a lesson or maybe they're no longer part of the trapping fraternity!:lol:


Yes....some of us failed miserably at it, but you know it's not easy either or more people would do it. I still hang out here though because I still find it interesting. I may even set a few yote sets this year and try again. I doubt I will post much about it and leave myself open to the ridicule by some.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Didn't you read the thread-starting post Trout? Neither that fella nor I talked about success or failure, the thread is about starting TOO EARLY!! I give a rat's-butt whether you or anyone else found success OR failure nor if you heed advice when experience trys to help you but when folks can't wait and ignore that advice, I hope they learned their lesson by catching and selling "hairy" coyotes!! If that comment sounds like ridicule to you, cool beans!


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Responding to the original wording of the post, " **** season is upon us". I would certainly hope not. I would think that in any of the zones, that anything before Nov.1st, no. And then I would seriously think about that. The market is very poor, and overall conditions for improvement are looking dimmer with each day. Of course, I'm looking at it from the standpoint of $$$, and whether or not you can find a buyer. Unless doing nuisance, not much sense in killing and preparing a bunch of **** for less than the cost of production. E. N. Woodcock wrote 100 years ago, still arguing. They will do what they will do. A good portion of this years **** harvest will end up in the garbage.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Pulled up to as bird hunting spot today across from a few houses, guy in his late 20's comes out and advised me he had **** sets out on the public ground. I thanked him and hunted, figured I'd waste my time telling him he'd be taking blues in a down market. Very lower Zone 2.


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

furandhides said:


> Responding to the original wording of the post, " **** season is upon us". I would certainly hope not. I would think that in any of the zones, that anything before Nov.1st, no. And then I would seriously think about that. The market is very poor, and overall conditions for improvement are looking dimmer with each day. Of course, I'm looking at it from the standpoint of $$$, and whether or not you can find a buyer. Unless doing nuisance, not much sense in killing and preparing a bunch of **** for less than the cost of production. E. N. Woodcock wrote 100 years ago, still arguing. They will do what they will do. A good portion of this years **** harvest will end up in the garbage.


So you think nov 1 is a bit to early? How much later would you think? Another week?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Well said Roger and maybe the Nervous Nellies are starting to listen and the best "ear" is the pocketbook!

Though we've had acute and boisterous differences of opinions over the years, I want to tell you that I very much appreciate you keeping us up-dated and therefore in-tune to the world of the fur market of which the trapper never sees!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

The "Fur Market Report" in this month's *Trapper and Predator Caller* magazine includes a great section on this very topic. The author advises NOT taking fur earlier than when it's prime. "Junk fur" he calls it. Roger (_furandhides_) knows better than any of us about fur quality and ***** taken now are "junk fur." That probably won't make any difference to those eager to establish a reputation with a hero pic of a pile of hides. The same applies to canines. The guys over on the Predator Hunting forum are killing hairy pups and boasting about it. The fur is WORTHLESS right now. Any coyote hunter who wants respect and admiration should try to call and kill one in January after all of the stupid ones have been eliminated. Until the DNR sets seasons based on fur quality (Ain't gonna happen!) furtakers will continue to have the legal right to take _junk_ fur.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Planning on just taking my **** gear with me to firearm deer camp and starting then. It's duck season right now


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> With the talk of early **** being "very little value" to "you can't give them away" I'll just wait for them to plug up canine sets.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Hey-hey-hey! :rant: Nough of that trash talk from you two!!:smile-mad I'd like to run a couple of nice dry skunk, opposum, and ****, free coyote lines this year without the help of you two inciting the trash to dick with me:sad:. Of course, without the trash and wet, I wouldn't be catchin very many coyotes!!:lol::lol: The ying-yang of coyote trapping so carry on!:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

DFJISH said:


> The "Fur Market Report" in this month's *Trapper and Predator Caller* magazine includes a great section on this very topic. The author advises NOT taking fur earlier than when it's prime. "Junk fur" he calls it. Roger (_furandhides_) knows better than any of us about fur quality and ***** taken now are "junk fur." That probably won't make any difference to those eager to establish a reputation with a hero pic of a pile of hides. The same applies to canines. The guys over on the Predator Hunting forum are killing hairy pups and boasting about it. The fur is WORTHLESS right now. Any coyote hunter who wants respect and admiration should try to call and kill one in January after all of the stupid ones have been eliminated. Until the DNR sets seasons based on fur quality (Ain't gonna happen!) furtakers will continue to have the legal right to take _junk_ fur.


Not sure if you realize it or not, but there are many callers that could care less about the quality of the fur ~ they measure their success by calling in and shooting one... which is not something that many can do consistently in this state. Furthermore, the DNR obviously could care less about fur quality in regards to coyotes ~ hence the July 15th opener to hunt them ~ it's about controlling the numbers by utilizing the best tool at their disposal... hunter and trappers. 

Personally, I will not criticize the guy that goes out calling without the quality of fur/primeness as his first concern ~ nor those that celebrate his success with him. Just because someone chooses a different method or measure of success makes then no less a sportsman in my eyes... it seems the fishing, dog training, and deer hunting forums have been ruined by the so called 'purists'... I hope to never see it here.

-Chris


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Seldom said:


> Hey-hey-hey! :rant: Nough of that trash talk from you two!!:smile-mad I'd like to run a couple of nice dry skunk, opposum, and ****, free coyote lines this year without the help of you two inciting the trash to dick with me:sad:. Of course, without the trash and wet, I wouldn't be catchin very many coyotes!!:lol::lol: The ying-yang of coyote trapping so carry on!:evilsmile:evilsmile


LOL ~ I just cannot wait until the snow is balls deep so you can post about blind setting them, and someone can criticize you for not spelling it out step by step for them 

I would gladly trade a few ****/skunk/opossum for a couple weeks of dry weather... 99% of everything I trap for K9's are disced and chisel plowed fields... every time it rains they become mud holes that any 4X4 mudder would be proud to run through :lol:

-Chris


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

:lol::lol:Chris, I probably told my story or one of them about me having an epiphany several years ago. I was out in the very middle of a section where a deep ditch crossed a wood fenceline checking coyote and mink traps. As I was walking a few yards to a set to kill a bouncing coyote I happened to look around and I stopped.:SHOCKED: As I looked in a 360 degree circle all I saw was brown, chisel-plowed ground and houses except the structure I was set on. I remember saying to myself that this was bs because it just didn't "feel" good. :16suspect At that point in time I decided then and there I was done with trapping farm ground and immediately shifted that line and moved into the woods where just being there made me feel good, the lack of brown ground, the trees, the brush, the smell, the lack of people present. Ah, but I still don't seem to be able to out run the trash BUT the woods makes me feel GOOD! I hope all of you trappers trap where you "feel" good as well this year!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

magnumhntr said:


> LOL ~ I just cannot wait until the snow is balls deep so you can post about blind setting them, and someone can criticize you for not spelling it out step by step for them
> 
> I would gladly trade a few ****/skunk/opossum for a couple weeks of dry weather... 99% of everything I trap for K9's are disced and chisel plowed fields... every time it rains they become mud holes that any 4X4 mudder would be proud to run through :lol:
> 
> -Chris


:lol::lol:Why you agitator you!:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

blittle913 said:


> So you think nov 1 is a bit to early? How much later would you think? Another week?


 It was during the first fur boom, where blue skins sold well, that the state changed the openers. Formerly, Zone 2 opened Nov. 10, and Zone 3 Nov.25. The Oct. 15 opener, don't want to talk about, causes trouble.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

For those looking for a battle on early trapping, switch over to Trapperman. They been slugging it out for several days now. A very good site for a fight.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My intention wasn't to argue, only to enlighten. 
If someone wants to go and get early ****, damage control or not, I say knock yourself out. Just don't look for sympathy from me when you can't sell them or the price is virtually nothing.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> My intention wasn't to argue, only to enlighten.
> If someone wants to go and get early ****, damage control or not, I say knock yourself out. Just don't look for sympathy from me when you can't sell them or the price is virtually nothing.


 Not accusing anyone of anything. Personally, with the situation being what it is, I'm with you. Just incidentals in sets for coyotes. I wouldn't set a **** trap at any time this season. Just me. The hunters were out heavy last weekend here, and a lot of traps being set here in the Northern Lower. Oh well. Roger


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

furandhides said:


> Not accusing anyone of anything. Personally, with the situation being what it is, I'm with you. Just incidentals in sets for coyotes. I wouldn't set a **** trap at any time this season. Just me. The hunters were out heavy last weekend here, and a lot of traps being set here in the Northern Lower. Oh well. Roger


Agreed


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Most of the replies on this thread reflect the same position. No matter how one takes fur, taking it _now_ is taking junk. Sure there is always the fun and excitement of success regardless of how or when one takes fur, but _fur is a resource._ Taking fur when it is prime is something we should all practice and educate others to do. It's good economics and good conservation.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

blittle913 said:


> With the raccoon season closing right in on us I was just wondering when everyone plans on setting. As tempting as it is I think I'll wait until atleast November 1. I'm gonna try pre baiting this year and I think I'll get that started tomorrow.


I'll be starting in Gladwin around 8 Nov. No more blue **** for me. You should be good with a 1 Nov start.

Although skinning and fleshing may seem like a lot of work, I find it relaxing. Time flies when I'm working on hides and I really enjoy admiring the finished product drying on the stretcher. 

All that changes though when I got a hide that isn't prime. It kinda ticks me off knowing the end poduct will be inferior regardless of how much effort I put into it. Did that one time and won't do it again. 

Good luck out there.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

"Very easy to make a $10 hide into a $2 one but impossible to make a $2 into a $10"


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

If gas prices hold, that will help a lot with the lower fur prices. I assume gas is most trappers biggest expense. Me, I am heading to the UP next week to go after some $10 Mink! I don't set any traps in Zone 3 for **** until mid November, hate skinning them anyway....


----------

